
Getting banned from Facebook can have unexpected consequences - prostoalex
http://qz.com/651001/getting-banned-from-facebook-can-have-unexpected-and-professionally-devastating-consequences/
======
zoidb
tldr; author posted an image of non-pornographic full frontal nudity on
facebook, had is friends report it and and was banned for 24hours. Thinks it
has something to do with facebook's lack of employee racial diversity which I
don't get.

~~~
EliRivers
I disagree. Author thinks it has something to do with Facebook's lack of
cultural diversity, which I do get, but also discusses the lack of racial
diversity.

